# I found a lost homing pigeon



## dablondechrisy (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi,
My name is Chris I was outside on my porch one late afternoon about a month ago and saw a pigeon sitting on the railing next door. I had never saw one up so close so I started cooing at it. I walked down my driveway and he followed me. So I went in the house and brought out a small container for water and sat it on a step that's high so nobody could bother him. He drank a lot of water.
So my husband walked 2 houses over and robbed my son's bird feeder and came back with a plastic butter dish full of seed. He ate it and was pretty happy started flying around so I thought he would try to go home. Nope I went out the next morning and he was still here. Hiding up under the step bracket's so nobody or anything could get him. I started calling him George don't ask me why it just stuck in my head. He seemed to respond to the name. So I went to the attic of my house and found a old metal dog cage. My husband took some blue Styrofoam insulation and put it around the cage for protection. I put a food and water bowl in there and pretty soon he was in there but I noticed every night that I would go inside he would fly and look in the back door for me and sometimes cling on the back door window he could see me because my stove is there and i'm always making dinner so he see's me. Then he would sit on the back porch railing then the porch light. I have put his tag numbers on every lost pigeon site I could find but nobody responded. So I'm keeping George I went to my aunt's house and took her old parrot cage cleaned it with soap, bleach and hot water. He goes outside everyday and at night my husband turns off the porch light and reaches up and brings him in to the cage. I had to do this because other birds were coming and feeding on his food and water and I read some where that's bad because of diseases. He is very happy and when I call his name and coo he comes over to where I'm at if my husband and I are outside he stays around us but up high where he can see me. Unless I sit on the porch step then he will come down to the railing and sit close to me. He pick's at me when I change the water and food in his cage. Is there anyway to make him trust me enough to pet him? I love him and I think he knows it because he gets very close to me and follows me everywhere I go. Is it OK to keep him because I don't think I can give him up now that I have fallen in love with him. Please give me some advice about George because I'm new to this.


----------



## dablondechrisy (Oct 6, 2014)

*Can I keep this bird?? What do I do now?? HELP*

I posted earlier that I found a pigeon. The tag say's Utah but I live in Illinois. I have been on every website I can find and posted his band information. I have had him a month now. I tried to get him to go home by dropping him off in a field but he came back home faster then I did. I love him and I would give him back but I can't lie I would be heart broken.


----------



## dablondechrisy (Oct 6, 2014)

*band about lost pigeon..HELP*

Nbrc Slc Conv 2014 30 Utah


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

The 'Nbrc' on the band though it is not like the NBRC bands, could still indicate a roller pigeon owner. 

Could you post a pic of this pigeon?

Anyone know (longshot) if there was a NBRC convention this year in Utah ... maybe band indicates a bird sold there?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Hi Chris! 

Thank you for helping this lost and needy little bird, he was obviously someone's pet and is lost. He is domestic and used to being cared for, housed and fed.

Can you post a picture of the bird?

If no owner can be found then I know this bird will make a wonderful pet for you, of course you can keep him. Please check our pet pigeon forum as there are threads on caring for a pigeon.

Meanwhile, please keep the bird contained, and never leave alone and allow to fly outside, as the bird is very vulnerable for a hawk/predator attack. A lone bird by itself is a target for predators too.

If you could feed the bird a pigeon seed diet, that would be best for the bird.
You can get the bird to trust you by feeding him only from your hand.*


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

I believe the Convention was out that way this year, I will look it up asap.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

The Convention was in central California....


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Thanks for checking. Guess there may be a pretty much unlisted club somewhere in Illinois, if the bird is a roller of course.


----------



## dablondechrisy (Oct 6, 2014)

*Update on George the lost pigeon...*

Hi again,
I found a local breeder today and he came to my house to look at George and tell me what I have. Turn's out George is not a male he is a female my husband was laughing so hard at me because he told me that he thought George was a female. I hate it when he is right. But anyway she is a roller and he wrote down the band number. He told me that she is under a year old probably still training and if the owner is who he thinks it is that he will take her back most of the time and kill them because they don't want a pigeon that goes astray or that don't stay with the group because it bring's the other birds out of there form and the group get's all messed up. He said that bird is attached to you just keep it.
I was so upset and I decided right then and there I was not giving the bird back if that's what will happen I love him way to much to even think about that besides this bird loves me too. If the owner wants this bird back he better swear on his life he won't kill this poor bird. 
THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*It is great you were able to find a local pigeon fancier, who may have shed some light on the owner. If the owner is just going to PTS, then I am so glad the bird found your home. That is one smart little hen, NOT to return home.

Please do check out our pet pigeon forum for proper care and thank you for the update. She is a pretty little hen.*


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

Some of the Utah rollers are very valuable. The fact that this one ended up in Illinois means it was either bought directly from someone in Utah, purchased at auction, or was a gift to the fancier in Illinois.

I have been raising rollers for forty years and to a man I have never met one that would kill a roller for getting lost. This bird could have been lost for any one of a dozen or more reasons from the new owner trying to settle it, driven off by a hawk, an over fly, or an escape from a breeder pen when the owner was feeding.

The fellow telling you to just keep it seems to me to have one of two motivations. He sees how attached to the bird you have become or he doesn't want the real owner to get the bird back because he doesn't want to compete against the bloodline. In any case he doesn't own the bird and he has absolutely no right to give it away.

If you really want to do the right thing contact the man below. He is the band secretary for the NBRC (National Birmingham Roller Club). He can put you in contact with the person that banded the bird, and that person can put you in contact with the real owner. Some very good competition birds come out of Utah, and I'm fairly certain the owner didn't want to lose this one, but if he doesn't want it back he will not take it back just to kill it. Rollers are not homers, they aren't expected to home flawlessly. If he doesn't want it he will give it to you. If you show an interest in the birds and he does want this one back he is highly likely to set you up with a replacement or two.

Roller guys are good people; well with the exception of the skunk giving away another man's bird, and talking rubbish about him.

Gene Giegoldt
Ph 805-522-7363
Email: [email protected]


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Chuck K said:


> Some of the Utah rollers are very valuable. The fact that this one ended up in Illinois means it was either bought directly from someone in Utah, purchased at auction, or was a gift to the fancier in Illinois.
> 
> I have been raising rollers for forty years and to a man I have never met one that would kill a roller for getting lost. This bird could have been lost for any one of a dozen or more reasons from the new owner trying to settle it, driven off by a hawk, and over fly, or an escape from a breeder pen when the owner was feeding.
> 
> ...


You Hit the Nail on the Head Chuck!


----------



## dablondechrisy (Oct 6, 2014)

*Thank You for the information*

Hi,
Thank's for the information to contact the owner. I was very scared when the man said that he would probably kill George. I have a big attachment to this poor bird and to be honest I feel bad for calling her a boy's name but she goes by George lol my mistake but the bird knows her name now can't change it. If the person want's this bird back I will let them have it because it is not mine to keep but I enjoy this bird more than you will ever know. It's funny how she came to me and would not leave. I lost my father-in-law earlier this year to cancer and have been so depressed and to be honest this bird has been like therapy to me. I almost wonder if she found me because he sent her. I know some people think that's just crazy but the thought has crossed my mind many times. I will do the right thing and contact the owner and update everyone about what happens.
Thank's Again, Chris


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Chuck, thank you for posting the information to get in contact with the real owner, and we are always happy to reunite the owner with their bird. I do agree that all birds should be returned to their owner, if possible.

However, we get a majority of people finding lost birds here that NEVER get returned to owner, due to incorrect band info, bad record keeping and owners who just do not want the bird back, or don't want to bother making the trip to pick up the bird, and then there are those who will PTS if the bird returns. Then there are also owners who ask the finder to release a sick bird, a sick bird who may not be in any condition to fly home, let alone may not even make it home.

There are many wonderful people, like this person, who absolutely go out of their way to help a needy bird and fall in love with them, and go out of their way to house, feed and even take to a vet for health issues. 

Thank you Chris for taking care of this lost creature, please keep us updated on the outcome.*


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

dablondechrisy said:


> Hi,
> Thank's for the information to contact the owner. I was very scared when the man said that he would probably kill George. I have a big attachment to this poor bird and to be honest I feel bad for calling her a boy's name but she goes by George lol my mistake but the bird knows her name now can't change it. If the person want's this bird back I will let them have it because it is not mine to keep but I enjoy this bird more than you will ever know. It's funny how she came to me and would not leave. I lost my father-in-law earlier this year to cancer and have been so depressed and to be honest this bird has been like therapy to me. I almost wonder if she found me because he sent her. I know some people think that's just crazy but the thought has crossed my mind many times. I will do the right thing and contact the owner and update everyone about what happens.
> Thank's Again, Chris


If he wants it back and doesn't offer you another to replace it, PM me here. I will get you a bird or two to replace it. Who knows you may find you want to raise a kit. 

They are great therapy even if it is just for the pressures of daily living. With all that you've been through I can see why you are attached to it.


----------



## dablondechrisy (Oct 6, 2014)

*I have a question*

Hello,
I watched George or (Georgia) take a bath yesterday outside in a dish and I saw her picking at her wing. It looks like she has mites because she was picking at a little black dot and I have never saw it there before. Please give me some advice on what to get to treat this that won't harm her. I don't know much about these kind of bird's. So any information is appreciated. 
Thanks, Chris
Also Chuck K thank you for offering me a new bird that's very sweet of you. I think I will pass on the whole kit for now I'm just not up for that yet. I grew up with birds my mom always had some kind of birds when I was growing up like parakeets, canary's, finches. But I never even thought of a pet bird but I guess it was meant to be because this bird came to me.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

dablondechrisy said:


> Hello,
> I watched George or (Georgia) take a bath yesterday outside in a dish and I saw her picking at her wing.


*Hopefully the bird is not loose outside?? Keep bird contained.

That is a good sign that the bird wants to bathe as that will keep down on the bugs. You can use a mite and lice spray they have at pet stores for parakeets. Please be careful not to spray near face, eyes, or beak. Thank you.*


----------

